
Swift-sh: Swift scripting with easy, zero-conf dependency imports - ArmandGrillet
https://github.com/mxcl/swift-sh
======
gigatexal
This got props on twitter from Chris Lattner himself.
[https://mobile.twitter.com/clattner_llvm/status/108450927492...](https://mobile.twitter.com/clattner_llvm/status/1084509274926018560)

